# Miltech 1 oil from Benchmade?



## picard (Jan 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if Miltech 1 oil from benchmade is good for knifes and multitool? How is it different from regular gun oil or WD 40? I applied WD40 on my leatherman XTi charge but it is still stiff when I open it. I need your comments. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## leukos (Jan 28, 2005)

Militech 1 or Tuffglide seem to be the favorite lubes for knives. WD40 is a good cleaning solvent and rust inhibitor, but has very little lubricating properties. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## bjn70 (Jan 29, 2005)

The fancy oils are supposed to stick better than ordinary oil. Miltech, CLP, Triflon are all good oils.

Definitely forget about using WD40. It is the "maglite" of oils. They have a very good PR campaign because most people think WD40 when they need lube, but for lubricating and protecting there are much better products out there.


----------



## K-T (Jan 29, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Miltech.


----------



## felder (Jan 29, 2005)

I definitely prefer it to WD40. WD40 has a habit of getting gunked up when it comes in contact with day to day stuff like lint and dust.

I believe Militec was originally designed for guns. They call it a metal conidtioner instead of an oil. It bonds to the metal to lubricate and prevent rusting.

Since it's not really an oil, when you use it and clean it off it won't leave surfaces like the handle oily. Also it won't get gunked up because you're supposed to clean most of it off after you apply it.

If you choose to use it, it works best if you heat the metal a bit. With a gun it's pretty easy because it will heat up enough when fired. With a knife you'll want to heat it up with a blow dryer...or if the entire tool is metal (like a leatherman) I just stick it in the toaster oven for a minute or so.

Then let it sit for a day or so and then clean all the excess militec off.

You can get a free sample of it here:
http://www.militec-1.com/freesample.html


----------



## _mike_ (Jan 29, 2005)

Militec-1 is nice stuff, but as felder stated it was developed for firearms. It doesn't really do what it's intended to without the heat. I have heard guys using blow-dryers on their knives because of this. Not sure if that's enough heat or not. If you go to their website, read up about it.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 29, 2005)

WD40 sucks, CLP kinda sucks, but its really good at rust prevention, Militec-1 is good, but expensive. For the money Mobil-1 15w-50 synthetic motor oil cant be beat.

I'm pretty sure Militec-1 was designed as an engine oil additive originally.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 29, 2005)

Whatever Militec-1 was designed for, it works great as a knife lubricant. Even applied "cold" to a pivot, it provides better lubricity than anything else I've tried. I've also tried the blow drier trick based on the information that Militec wants heat to fully activate, and I _think_ it helped, but easily could have been imagining it; I don't bother with this step anymore. Militec-1 also does not seem to attract dust or gum up like some of the other really good lubricants. It's good stuff. The balisong guys, who are freaks about lubricity, seem to favor Militec-1 as well.

Tuf-Glide provides better rust protection, but not quite the level of lubricity. 

I am, by the way, not certain if I just made up the word "lubricity" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Joe


----------



## Screehopper (Jan 29, 2005)

Are there any stores locally that would carry Militec-1? I've been to a couple of gun stores and knife shops without any luck finding it. Will I have to resort to mail order for a small item like that?

Oh, I'm in the Los Angeles area by the way.


----------



## Rusty Toyota (Jan 30, 2005)

Militec is the best stuff I have come across so far. you apply a drop or so (wouldn't recommend over 2) near the piviot. Then you have to heat it up with a hair dryer or something, I usually leave it under my amp over night, or leave it between my modem and router. If you want, you can wipe it away after and still have that lubricated feeling. It's supposed to harden the metal and I forget what else.

Did you order a sample from the Militec website?

I myself have'nt bought any, since you only need one or two drops, the sample has lasted me quite a while.


----------



## Screehopper (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*underaged said:*
Did you order a sample from the Militec website?

I myself have'nt bought any, since you only need one or two drops, the sample has lasted me quite a while. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 31, 2005)

Militec-1 and Mobil-1 synthetic motor oil are really quite similar, so when you see the incredible price Militec is charging, head over to Walmart and get a quart of 15W-50 for $4.86 and be happy.


----------



## TomH (Jan 31, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*chevrofreak said:*
Militec-1 and Mobil-1 synthetic motor oil are really quite similar

[/ QUOTE ]


Uhhh, no they aren't. In fact, they aren't even close. One's an oil(Mobil), One's a conditioner(Militec). I take it you've never used Militec, if you had, you wouldn't have made that statement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## chevrofreak (Feb 1, 2005)

I have infact used Militech and most of what they call it is hype. It is a synthetic oil with maybe a few more additives.

I notice no difference between the two in actual performance in my guns.


----------



## picard (Feb 1, 2005)

you guys mention heating the knife for miltech oil to bond to metal. Is that true? Can I just put the blade over the cooking top of overn.that should heat up the blade right?


----------



## TomH (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*chevrofreak said:*
It is a synthetic oil with maybe a few more additives.

[/ QUOTE ]


Wrong again. Militec is not a synthetic oil with a few additives. A component of Militec may start out as a synthetic lubricant of some sort, but after it is processed during the manufacturing phase, the end result is a single ingredient substance. Leave a bottle of Mobil 1 sitting around long enough and the additives WILL start to settle to the bottom of the bottle. Not so with Militec, you could leave it sitting on a shelf for ten years, and when you return, it will be as you left it.

As for the performance on knives, the Mobil 1 may work as well, but it will require more maintenence as the Mobil will attract more dust/dirt than the Militec will. 

I primarily use Militec in the vehicles that I own and can say without a doubt that the stuff truly works. I am sorry to hear that you think Militec is hype as I feel that it was/is wrongly grouped into the catagory of "snake oils" like Slick50, Dura Lube, MotorUp, Prolong, etc. etc. Those products are garbage and I do not recommend their use. However, to each his own.


----------



## TomH (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*picard said:*
you guys mention heating the knife for miltech oil to bond to metal. Is that true? Can I just put the blade over the cooking top of overn.that should heat up the blade right? 

[/ QUOTE ]

This method will work fine, as will a hair dryer on the highest heat setting.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 1, 2005)

Militech and Mobil-1 motor oil are NOT even in the same hemisphere. Totally different animals altogether.

Militech is approved for use in many military applications where nothing else is. I can also tell you it is used on some components of fighter aircraft before they leave the factory.

I use a heat gun instead of a hair dryer for applications on knives. It is faster, but one must be careful not to get the knife too hot.

It makes a markedly *huge* difference in semi-automatic shotguns that are used in cold weather (like waterfowl hunting for example) as I have discovered this winter.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 1, 2005)

I have not tried Militec-1 despite it's great following. Once I started using White Lightning knife lube (same as the bike chain lube), which is wax-based, I stopped looking. I really like that stuff. Very clean. No dust or gunk accumulation. Knife joints work very smoothly and it seems to last forever. I can't compare it to Militec-1, but it blows away light machine oil. I am totally satisfied with it.

It is basically just parafin wax disolved in a volatile solvent. You put a drop into the knife joint, work it in for a few seconds and let the solvent dry. The dry wax residue remains in the joint to lubricate and protect. There is no oily residue to attract dust. Simple, but it works surprisingly well.

Stay away from WD-40 as a knife lube and don't overheat your blades. It can affect the hardness.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
I have not tried Militec-1 despite it's great following. Once I started using White Lightning knife lube (same as the bike chain lube), which is wax-based, I stopped looking. I really like that stuff. Very clean. No dust or gunk accumulation. Knife joints work very smoothly and it seems to last forever. I can't compare it to Militec-1, but it blows away light machine oil. I am totally satisfied with it.

It is basically just parafin wax disolved in a volatile solvent. You put a drop into the knife joint, work it in for a few seconds and let the solvent dry. The dry wax residue remains in the joint to lubricate and protect. There is no oily residue to attract dust. Simple, but it works surprisingly well.

Stay away from WD-40 as a knife lube and don't overheat your blades. It can affect the hardness. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second the recomendation for White Lightning...It seems to make a rough opening knive feel like a Sebensa!


----------



## Minjin (Feb 1, 2005)

I seem to recall White Lightning being chain lube. Did they branch out?

Mark


----------



## 03lab (Feb 2, 2005)

White Lightning is also great for multitools, no more clumping on my SOG Powerlock!


----------



## Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*
I seem to recall White Lightning being chain lube. Did they branch out?

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, it's the same stuff with a slightly different label. They just expanded their marketing opportunities.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone use CorrosionX Marine?


----------



## TomH (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Anyone use CorrosionX Marine? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Never heard of it.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*
I seem to recall White Lightning being chain lube. Did they branch out?

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is....It just is not what any other company calls chain lube.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Feb 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lurker said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*
I seem to recall White Lightning being chain lube. Did they branch out?

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, it's the same stuff with a slightly different label. They just expanded their marketing opportunities. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And charge more per oz than the big bottles!
I THINK the Knife lube is a LITTLE more concentrated, but I am not sure...


----------



## kitelights (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks to whoever mentioned the samples. I just ordered mine, which will last me forever for lubing knives.

Next question - Has anyone used this stuff as an engine additive and if so, what are your findings?


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*TomH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*SJACKAL said:*
Anyone use CorrosionX Marine? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Never heard of it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.corrosionx.com

Used for guns, fishing reels, etc.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 5, 2005)

Heres another website with a short article about corrosionx, says its used by NASA, but most folks knows little about coz its a small company.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/rust.html


----------



## Skyline (Feb 6, 2005)

Another vote for Militec-1! I've been using it for a few years now and it's great! Better than Rem DriLube and TriFlow.

I also heat the knife pivot with a blow dryer. I have no measurements of improved performance due to heat, but at the minimum, it should help the lube flow into the pivot better. Also, I prefer a blow dryer to heat gun or oven; there's no danger of screwing up the temper of the blade.


----------



## kitelights (Feb 8, 2005)

Received a sample in 4 days. Anxious to try it, but I need to get a good cleaner first. 1/2 ounce will do quite a few knives for quite a while.


----------

